# Tropical Lizards (I)



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2014)

Up close with a slightly stressed Green Crested Lizard (Bronchocela cristatella). Selangor, Malaysia. 


Bronchocela cristatella IMG_2843 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Bronchocela cristatella IMG_2838 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


A pair of lovey dovey Marbled Bent-toed Geckos (Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus) on a tree trunk. Selangor, Malaysia.


Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus IMG_2851 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Cyrtodactylus quadrivirgatus IMG_2853 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Profile shot of a juvenile Peters' Forest Gecko (Cyrtodactylus consobrinus). Selangor, Malaysia.


Cyrtodactylus consobrinus IMG_2786 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Cyrtodactylus consobrinus IMG_2799 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Cyrtodactylus pulchellus IMG_2450 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Beautiful female(?) adult Crytodactylus pulchellus. Penang, Malaysia.


Cyrtodactylus pulchellus IMG_2448 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 11, 2014)

as always, beautiful work


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 11, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> as always, beautiful work



Thank you, Lew!


----------



## get_armbarred (Aug 11, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## Joey1 (Aug 13, 2014)

its eye is so intricate


----------



## LarryLomona (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice set!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 14, 2014)

get_armbarred said:


> Amazing.





Joey1 said:


> its eye is so intricate





LarryLomona said:


> Nice set!



Thanks for looking and commenting, much appreciated!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! Love your work Kurt, you clearly know what you're doing.. Really interested in the first one. How did you get the background black(post?) and what was your light setup? Wouldn't mind a few pointer


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 14, 2014)

Stunning images - and informatively labelled! Are you an actual herpetologist?


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 14, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> Wow! Love your work Kurt, you clearly know what you're doing.. Really interested in the first one. How did you get the background black(post?) and what was your light setup? Wouldn't mind a few pointer



Thanks, Raj. When you shoot in full flash mode (typically F11- 16, 1/200 to 1/250, ISO100/200), you will get black background when there's no near object behind your main subject.

Here are my macro rigs: My Macro Rig - Then and Now | Up Close with Nature



Pejacre said:


> Stunning images - and informatively labelled! Are you an actual herpetologist?



Thanks, Pejacre. No, I am not a herpetologist. Just a nature lover and hobbyist photographer.


----------

